# urgent help please



## PandaBear (Jun 6, 2014)

recently my one female fancy mice have been over grooming the other to were she is losing fur and last night they were throwing each other ageist the tank wall.. There is no blood involved but i don't understand why they are doing this now.. its one min they are cuddling an loving on each other then later on they are mad at each other again. Is this for dominance or not.. please help :/ thank you to who can help.


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Split them up into different cages now.


----------



## PandaBear (Jun 6, 2014)

is it really necessary


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Separate them. Actually, I'd cull the one who overgrooms. I'm not surprised that they fight. Overgrooming can be painful, and can lead to injury and death.


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't condone culling for many reasons but you do need to make sure the mice are apart from one another. It's up to the individual what they do of course.


----------



## PandaBear (Jun 6, 2014)

the one that is over grooming has stopped


----------

